# Are there special uses for Duck Eggs?



## blissful (Jan 12, 2012)

Our friends up the road sent us some HUGE eggs--even the chicken eggs barely fit in the cardboard container (we give them our empty ones).

They sent us some duck eggs--they said the white ones are the duck eggs, is there a special use for them or just treat them like chicken eggs? 

I feel like a LUCKY DUCK to have friends like this! 

Saturday morning, we may have to make some coddled eggs--cooked to perfection (but, duck or chicken, that is the question).


----------



## taxlady (Jan 12, 2012)

I was served a fried duck egg once. It was tasty and had two yolks. It was about the equivalent of two chicken eggs.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 12, 2012)

I have always wanted to try a fried duck egg... especially with a side of bacon.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2012)

blissful said:


> ...They sent us some duck eggs--they said the white ones are the duck eggs, is there a special use for them or just treat them like chicken eggs?...




The best use of duck eggs is to make more ducks!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 12, 2012)

The Chinese use them to make Century eggs. Pilipinos use them to make balut.


----------



## chopper (Jan 12, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> The best use of duck eggs is to make more ducks!



Oh Andy, you are quacking us up!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 12, 2012)

Some folks swear by duck eggs for baking, especially for cakes.  I never noticed any difference, but I am not much of a baker.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 12, 2012)

I believe there was a thread about duck eggs last spring. It seems to me, the person found that the cake made using duck eggs was "loftier." From what I've heard, duck eggs are "richer" in taste. I considered getting a couple of ducks, but I don't have a pond....still thinking about getting a couple of ducks next spring.


----------



## Addie (Jan 12, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I believe there was a thread about duck eggs last spring. It seems to me, the person found that the cake made using duck eggs was "loftier." From what I've heard, duck eggs are "richer" in taste. I considered getting a couple of ducks, but I don't have a pond....still thinking about getting a couple of ducks next spring.


 
Remember ducks can fly. You will have to clip their wings to keep them from going south in the winter. Or plan on putting them in the freezer for future meals.


----------



## Addie (Jan 12, 2012)

We had free range yard fowl in Texas which included turkeys, ducks, chickens, etc. I used to find eggs all over the place. One day I saw one of the hen ducks forming a clutch. Normally, I broke up clutches when I found them. We had enough yard fowl. But the hen was working so hard trying to hide her eggs, I let her finish. When the ducklings were hatched, I was pregnant with my youngest. I had on a yellow top. The same color and the ducklings. One day while waddling down to the road to get the mail, the babies were following. My husband said he couldn't tell the difference between me and the babies.

There were about eight ducklings. One day I noticed that a couple of them were missing. And I also noticed that our resident water moccasin had a big lump inside him. That was the last clutch I allowed to form. The kids were heartbroken when I told them what happened. They were just starting to lose their baby down. And one of them was going to be a drake.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 12, 2012)

I love that story Addie!!  Well, without the snake part. 


We also had some duck eggs given to us years ago.  The shell was not only a lot bigger, but a lot harder and the yolks were such a *bright color.  *Someone mentioned they tasted "richer" and I would agree.  They were delicious!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 12, 2012)

Gotta order some duck eggs (except, I think he said his ducks stopped laying for the winter...oh, well, I'll try and get some in the spring).


----------



## Al Pine (Jan 12, 2012)

If you put a bunch of Duck Eggs in a box and let them hatch, you'll have a box of quackers.


----------



## Addie (Jan 12, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Gotta order some duck eggs (except, I think he said his ducks stopped laying for the winter...oh, well, I'll try and get some in the spring).


 
There is a good reason they stop laying in the winter. Do you want them to hatch in the middle of winter and then freeze to death? And most ponds of water are frozen over when they hatch.  Where is mommy go to lead them to? It is very hard to swim on ice.


----------



## Addie (Jan 12, 2012)

Al Pine said:


> If you put a bunch of Duck Eggs in a box and let them hatch, you'll have a box of quackers.


 
Oh Dear!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 12, 2012)

Addie said:


> There is a good reason they stop laying in the winter. Do you want them to hatch in the middle of winter and then freeze to death? And most ponds of water are frozen over when they hatch.  Where is mommy go to lead them to? It is very hard to swim on ice.


Isn't that called skating?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 13, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> The best use of duck eggs is to make more ducks!


 
I was gonna say that.

That's alright though.  You and I think much alike a lot of the time.

Duck eggs are a bit richer in flavor than are chicken eggs.  now goose eggs are richer still, but very large.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## buckytom (Jan 13, 2012)

we three.

my first thought was propagation of the species.

a tasty, tasty species...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 13, 2012)

Memories are everything, one of mine is of my Mum as a beautiful young woman lying on the lawn with a bowl of warm water helping the duckling out of the eggs.They come out like blobs of snot then 30 mins later they are fluffy golden balls.


----------



## Addie (Jan 13, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Memories are everything, one of mine is of my Mum as a beautiful young woman lying on the lawn with a bowl of warm water helping the duckling out of the eggs.They come out like blobs of snot then 30 mins later they are fluffy golden balls.


 
That is defintely a memory to keep forever. What amazed me is that they are ready to start looking for food as soon as they can stand up.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 13, 2012)

We get about a half dozen eggs from a neighbor who has a few Pekins.  These eggs seem to have a higher ratio of eggwhite to yolk.  I like them hard boiled.


----------



## chopper (Jan 14, 2012)

Al Pine said:
			
		

> If you put a bunch of Duck Eggs in a box and let them hatch, you'll have a box of quackers.



I love it!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 14, 2012)

Addie said:


> And I also noticed that our resident water moccasin had a big lump inside him.


 
In Florida, cottonmouths are killed when they're found. You have one that is an accepted "resident"? Oh Yuck! My trigger finger is itching...


----------



## Addie (Jan 14, 2012)

Timothy said:


> In Florida, cottonmouths are killed when they're found. You have one that is an accepted "resident"? Oh Yuck! My trigger finger is itching...


 
We knew there was a second one in the area and wanted to get the both of them together. They tend to travel in pairs. Sure enough, a couple of weeks later I heard the woman across the street hollering for me. She had managed to pin the heads down on the two of them with a shovel and a hoe. I immeditaely called her husband and Sid Herdon. Sid was the town snake official.  I took the hoe out of her hand and helped her hold it down. Sid showed up first and with his trusted rifle shot them both. There was a $5 bounty on rattlers, (My son would catch them for money to go to the movies on Saturday.) and a $15 bounty on WM's. We split the difference between us. I had a BB gun that we kept loaded all the time with salt rock for coyotes, but wasn't sure if that would do the job or just make them madder. So we left the job to Sid. 

At that time coyotes were protected in Texas. So we could only pepper them with salt rock or a small dose of BB's. Salt rock works great on them. As the rocks start to melt from the body heat, it burns. But they remember where they got it and don't come back. BB's only hurt for a short itme.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 14, 2012)

I use duck eggs interchangably with chicken eggs, but when boiled the yolks are more, well, king of moist sticky, not as dry as chicken eggs, I can't really explain that.  But duck eggs do wondereful things for baked goods, makes them really light and fluffy.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 14, 2012)

Addie said:


> At that time coyotes were protected in Texas. So we could only pepper them with salt rock or a small dose of BB's. Salt rock works great on them. As the rocks start to melt from the body heat, it burns. But they remember where they got it and don't come back. BB's only hurt for a short time.


In Nevada, where I was born and lived for some time, coyotes were worth $25 for a pair of front feet. Some locals figured out how to break the back feet to look like front feet and were collecting double bounty. Now you have to turn in four feet. They figure if you have four coyote feet, there's at least one dead coyote out there.

I have a little .22 semi that works great with rat shot in it. I see a snake; I kill that snake. Someone else can "catch" it in snake heaven. There are plenty of snakes, owls and hawks. No rodent problem at my house.


----------

